# S-04



## Mike (Dec 5, 2009)

I think I'm just stressing about this beer because I'm so excited about it and should just RDWHAHB, but I wanted to get some feedback on how the ferm of my breakfast stout is going. I brewed it last 7-8 days ago and my OG was 1.075. It was a 3.2 gallon batch which I pitched one packet of rehydrated S-04 to. It's been fermenting at 67. It took a little while to start, but I just took a reading and it's at 1.020. That's a 73% attenuation by my calculations.

Is it fermenting along nicely and do I have nothing to worry about, or should I bump the temp up a degree or two? Where should this beer finish at (mashed at 155)?

Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2009)

Let it sit. High gravity beers take much longer to ferment. When I make my Chocolate Oatmeal Stout it takes 2 weeks. Let it ferment out. If you bottle to soon watch out "BOOM". I usually rack to secondary let it settle more for 2 weeks and rack again. 
You should not rush high gravity beers.
Is this a AG or extract?


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Tom. AG. I'll let it sit for a while then.

"Bottle" hehe


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2009)

Yea I do AG as well. But.. KEGGING is the way to go. have a side by side w/ 2 taps thru the door.. cool.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with Tom.


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah, I have a custom kegerator with a 2-faucet SS draft tower. A must for sure.


----------



## Malkore (Dec 7, 2009)

I have 5 kegs, but I still bottle some batches, especially if I'm doing a small batch. 1 case of long necks isn't so bad with a bench capper and an assistant.


----------



## Mike (Dec 7, 2009)

Actually bottling isn't bad. Cleaning used bottles with yeast stuck to them and then sanitizing them is the PITA. Do you entertain a bit with a 5-keg set up? I can't drink very much any more so I've started using 3 gallon kegs in my 2-keg kegerator.


----------



## Malkore (Dec 8, 2009)

No, I rarely entertain guests. I've been doing 3 gallon batches in some kegs just so it doesn't take me 2 months to drink it all.


----------



## Mike (Dec 16, 2009)

Tom said:


> Let it sit. High gravity beers take much longer to ferment. When I make my Chocolate Oatmeal Stout it takes 2 weeks. Let it ferment out. If you bottle to soon watch out "BOOM". I usually rack to secondary let it settle more for 2 weeks and rack again.
> You should not rush high gravity beers.
> Is this a AG or extract?


Tom,
I checked the stout after 2 full weeks and it only dropped another point to 1.019. I transferred to secondary and will let it sit there for another 2 weeks ideally, but I'd love to have it carbed and drinkable by xmas. Do you think it's done?


----------



## Tom (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep should be. Rack it and let it sit for a couple of days then rack and Keg. Keg it and force carb and you will be fine. Looks hi-test to me ENJOY


----------



## Mike (Dec 16, 2009)

I can't wait. I'm already pissed I only made 3 gallons!


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds awesome... and done. It shouldn't be hard to get it kegged and carb'd in time for XMas.


----------

